# camera HDR-PJ790E VS DCR-SD1000E



## mansur7 (Apr 29, 2013)

Dear all
I am in a great dilemma i dont know which camera to buy between those Sony HDR-PJ790E and DCR-SD1000E, if anyone can suggest me which one is better,

Thank You
Mansur


----------

